# For all you Eagle Feathers makers out there



## gketell (Mar 22, 2010)

Rockler has a new saw blade out.  Kerf only as thick as a dime.  That's .051", according to a sampling of my dimes.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=22633

Not cheap, but for those REALLY FINE feathers....

Thanks to Dave Ratto for making me aware of this new blade!


----------



## bobleibo (Mar 22, 2010)

For $175, it better have my coffee waiting for me in the morning and clean up the shop when I am done !!!!! 





gketell said:


> Rockler has a new saw blade out. Kerf only as thick as a dime. That's .051", according to a sampling of my dimes.
> 
> http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=22633
> 
> ...


----------



## mredburn (Mar 22, 2010)

I have the Forest thin kerfs and I really like them even at a$100 bucks a pop. They really do cut a smooth enough cut to go right to glue up. I used them to make my walnut chairs and tables. This blade would cut half a again as thin. On exotic woods that were being cut up for pen blanks it could mean an extra blank saved every 5-6 inches of board length. that could pay for itself very quickly.


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 23, 2010)

Ace hardware sells a Freud 8" carbide tooth circular saw blade just under 1/16 kerf for $11.99 regular price.  A circular saw blade fits in a table saw no problem, it just doesn't go up as high as a 10" blade, but still goes way more than high enough to cut feathers or celtic crosses, or just pen blanks in general.  They say a thinner smaller blade is equal to more added horsepower than increasing the motor size.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 23, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> Ace hardware sells a Freud 8" carbide tooth circular saw blade just under 1/16 kerf for $11.99 regular price.  A circular saw blade fits in a table saw no problem, it just doesn't go up as high as a 10" blade, but still goes way more than high enough to cut feathers or celtic crosses, or just pen blanks in general.  They say a thinner smaller blade is equal to more added horsepower than increasing the motor size.




My post is mostly "tongue in cheek", but BELIEVE me, if you call your design "Eagle Feathers", this blade is much closer to the equipment used by Eagle.  He most certainly never spent $100 on a blade!!!  If the cost was $12, he'd wait until they were on sale for $9 and get a few:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 23, 2010)

Having bought a few of these for Eagle (I don't know how to use a table saw), I can tell you that Eagle used Freud Diablo 7-1/4" 40 tooth ATB, 15° hook, 0.059" kerf, 5/8" arbor blades.  IIRC, they ran about $12-$15.  I just happen to have one that I was going to ship after the Independence Day holiday in 2008. It's now part of my shrine.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 23, 2010)

Remember it's not the paint that makes the artist and Eagle was the prime example of that. He could do more with less than most with the finiest of and most expensive of tools.


----------



## gketell (Mar 23, 2010)

Just so we are all on the same page.  I didn't say you NEED this, I didn't even recommend it.  I just pointed it out for those who might be interested.  Sorry.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 23, 2010)

gketell said:


> Just so we are all on the same page.  I didn't say you NEED this, I didn't even recommend it.  I just pointed it out for those who might be interested.  Sorry.




Greg

I don't think it was anyone's intention, certainly not mine, to demean your information.

In the context of "Things used by Eagle",  I found it humorous---that's all.
Ed:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Pioneerpens (Mar 23, 2010)

Dang, that is nice.  Of course it would be hard for me to justify a saw blade that cost more than my table saw LOL.  No need to apologize for anything Greg...I think it's great when others post things that someone might be interested in....I for one think is stinks when I find out about a great deal that was LAST week. 

Jennifer


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 23, 2010)

Don't be offended at all Greg.  That blade you mention is awesome.  You do need a stabilizer for it though.  A blade that big tends to flex.  We are all just conversing here..making a discussion.  The blade at Ace hardware is the exact blade Lou is talking about, and of course there are those brown bag Ace days where they give you a bag and anything that fits in the bag is 20% off..the perfect time for Eagle to run in and get those blades for $9! LOL.  I do the same thing.  Then after awhile, you soak the blades in the sink to clean all the pitch off them, give the carbide edges a quick wet sand with a piece of 600 paper wrapped around a block of wood and the blades are almost like new again.


----------



## witz1976 (Mar 23, 2010)

Just curious and this is now going to throw the thread off topic a bit, but is there a tutorial for Eagle's Feathers?


----------



## gketell (Mar 23, 2010)

Sorry all, just having a bad day.

I know Eagle used the Diablo 7-1/4" blade in his table saw.  He used that blade because he was looking for the thinnest kerf he could get (based on discussions I had with him).  I posted this because it was thinner yet than what he had.  But I can well imagine him ragging on it in a big way because it is so expensive.

Jeff, this blade comes with its own stabilizers.

GK


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 23, 2010)

witz1976 said:


> Just curious and this is now going to throw the thread off topic a bit, but is there a tutorial for Eagle's Feathers?




In a word,


*NO*​


----------



## ESwindell (Mar 23, 2010)

Dan,
To my knowledge there are no tutorials on how to make anything that Eagle did.  From what I have learned about the man he was very willing to offer assistance to those attempting to learn and try things but was dead set against just giving out blanket information.  There are many here on the board that knew him personally and they can correct me or add more information as they see fit.  For example finding out what type of blade that he used to cut the grooves had never been publicly told until this thread, as far as I know.

For an idea of his work for those new to the board http://photos.eagleswoodworking.com/
God Bless,
Eric


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 23, 2010)

Dan, that gave me the biggest laugh I've had in weeks.:biggrin: I know it was unintentional and you had to know Eagle. Eagle and the word tutorial just used in the same paragraph is funny. Eagle believed that you need to learn by doing and would give hints, help if you asked  but he would not lead you by the hand and give a tutorial. 




witz1976 said:


> Just curious and this is now going to throw the thread off topic a bit, but is there a tutorial for Eagle's Feathers?


----------



## Paul in OKC (Mar 23, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Dan, that gave me the biggest laugh I've had in weeks.:biggrin: I know it was unintentional and you had to know Eagle. Eagle and the word tutorial just used in the same paragraph is funny. Eagle believed that you need to learn by doing and would give hints, help if you asked  but he would not lead you by the hand and give a tutorial.



Thought the same thing Roy.


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 23, 2010)

gketell said:


> Rockler has a new saw blade out. Kerf only as thick as a dime. That's .051", according to a sampling of my dimes.
> 
> http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=22633
> 
> ...


 
Greg, *Thanks for sharing the info*.  Like others I am always on the look out for nice tools, especially ones that cut really thin kerfs.

I think everyone is just responding to the price... which in my mind is a bit much.

Just to toss some more info into the thread for those currently looking for thin kerf blades, I use the Freud Diablo D0760X blade which is still a .059" kerf but has 60 teeth which makes the smoothest cut imaginable, AND you can find it on Amazon now and then with free shipping for under $20.

I doubt I'll ever see a need for the .008" thinner cut, especially for another $130!


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 23, 2010)

The feather  blank is one of the simpler designs of Eagles.  If you just stare at one for a little while, it should just pop right out at you.  There is several variations of course, but they all start the same way.  You play with the angle...I haven't made one in quite a while, so I"ll just say start with maybe 60 degrees or 30..depends how you look at it...from the length of the blank, not the width of the blank..big difference!


----------



## witz1976 (Mar 23, 2010)

Well, I am glad I gave you a laugh as you are right it was totally 100% uninetntional.  Unfortionatly it seems I missed out on meeting a very intelligent and friendly individual.  

I have seen his work and it is truely amazing, hence why I was asking.  I can understand his reasoning for wanting people to figure out itself.  Takes the fun out of penmaking to simply follow directions. I say however, that I have learned a lot by following the tutorials and have started to achieve things I would have never thought possible.  Such as Jeff's Leaf Blanks...never would have thought of this until he was kind enough to explain how he did it...anyway enough of my ramblings.  

It is unfortunate that Eagle is not around today.  It sounds like he was very fortunate to have made many friends here and is missed greatly.




OKLAHOMAN said:


> Dan, that gave me the biggest laugh I've had in weeks.:biggrin: I know it was unintentional and you had to know Eagle. Eagle and the word tutorial just used in the same paragraph is funny. Eagle believed that you need to learn by doing and would give hints, help if you asked but he would not lead you by the hand and give a tutorial.


----------



## gketell (Mar 23, 2010)

ESwindell said:


> Dan,
> For example finding out what type of blade that he used to cut the grooves had never been publicly told until this thread, as far as I know.
> Eric



It had been posted at least once before.  Eagle chewed me out for posting it.  :wink:

Eagle believed that a person should learn a-Z.  If they were only up to C skill and were given Q they 1) might hurt themselves, 2) missed a lot of knowledge that could be used on other projects.  He was a good teacher, in that sense.  He wasn't the most eloquent of guys and his answers to people who thought it was his responsibility to give them tutorials for Q did not endear him to them or others on the boards he frequented.    It was a great loss to us all when he passed.


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 23, 2010)

I never heard of him until I joined this site and he passed away nearly that same time Dan. I had never spoken with him, only seen the results of his work. He made amazing designs, very inspirational stuff and most of it was not that complicated, just like the leaf pen you discuss, it seems like it is so much more complicated than it really is.  It's not how complicated something is that makes it great.  It's seeing things that should be obvious, but are not, and then realizing them into reality that makes a man great.  That is something he did really well.


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 23, 2010)

Greg and others - I apologize for diluting your thread.  I didn't think about it, to be honest.  When I saw the title, Eagle Feathers, I figured I would add something to the conversation.


----------



## witz1976 (Mar 23, 2010)

Jeff, I am beginning to see the pattern on how simple some of the most of the most complicated designs are.  I have a tendency to over think the process...ya know kinda like how the US spent millions of dollars to create a pen that works in zero gravity while the Isrealies  used a pencil:wink::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## gketell (Mar 23, 2010)

Lou, I never thought of it as dilution.  The thread was about Eagle Feathers and Saw Blades.  Your post was directly on target!


----------

